
The Irresistible Psychology of Fairy Tales - jimsojim
https://newrepublic.com/article/126582/irresistible-psychology-fairy-tales
======
smithkl42
The author spends several thousand words discussing the psychology of fairy
tales, and never once mentions Tolkien's magisterial essay on the topic? Her
own points are interesting, I think, but without a discussion of Tolkien's
thoughts regarding Eucatastrophe or Recovery, her essay is bound to be
incomplete at best. Indeed, it's a pretty good example of why Tolkien's notion
of "Escape" is so badly needed.

~~~
eternauta3k
After reading "On Fairy-Stories" by Tolkien I recommend listening to this
class by the Tolkien Professor:
[http://tolkienprofessor.com/wp/lectures/courses/the-
undergra...](http://tolkienprofessor.com/wp/lectures/courses/the-
undergraduate-tolkien-survey/)

------
hownottowrite
Recommended: The Storytelling Animal by Jonathan Gottschall
[http://jonathangottschall.com/storytelling-
animal](http://jonathangottschall.com/storytelling-animal)

------
rpgmaker
Offtopic: TNR's (new?) layout is awesome! Congrats to the designers and I hope
this is a sign of things to come to other magazines.

